# Wie weit mit Bellyboat???



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

Würde mich mal interessieren, welche Strecke ihr so an einem Bellyboattag zurücklegt im Wasser.

Also nicht wie weit weg vom Ufer, sondern welche Gesamtstrecke ihr so paddelt...

Als bekennender Nichstsportler und Außenborderfan interessiert mich das deswegen, weil das ja schon teilweise herausragende körperliche Leistungen sind, wenn ich teilweise sehe, was manche Bellyboatler da an Strecke zurücklegen..

Dass man da dann noch Luft zum Angeln hat.................................


----------



## Sterni01 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Moin Thomas, da frag mal den Kartmeister. Er hat einige seiner Touren auf der Ostsee per Satelit aufgezeichnet.
Ist schon erstaunlich, wie weit er da unterwegs war, obwohl er ja kein ,,Leistungssportler,, ist und auch schon im Klub der Ü-50 ! 
Ps: und so lange im Belly noch Luft ist, hat man zum Atmen also noch Reserven....:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Und was heisst das in Meter/km/sm???
War der dann schon halb in Amerika?
;-)))))

Und noch bin ich u50....................


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Na, ick bin ja mal jespannt, watt da fuer Antworten kommen... 
Ick wette, heute mittag sind schon die ersten Antworten dabei, á la "An 'nem normalen 8h-Angeltag paddele ich 45km mit meinem BB..." #y


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Wenn ich mir das manchmal so angucke...zählt die Strecke, die der Küstenstrom den Benutzer mitzieht, auch |supergri ? Wie ist es mit Winddrift?


----------



## Sterni01 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Na, ick bin ja mal jespannt, watt da fuer Antworten kommen...
> Ick wette, heute mittag sind schon die ersten Antworten dabei, á la "An 'nem normalen 8h-Angeltag paddele ich 45km mit meinem BB..." #y


 
Ist Fluß-abwärts doch gut zu schaffen !


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



> zählt die Strecke, die der Küstenstrom den Benutzer mitzieht, auch  ? Wie ist es mit Winddrift


Eigentlich schon, oder?
Man muss dann ja wieder gegen Wind und Strom zurück zum Startplatz oder kürzeste Strecke anlanden und dann laufen mitm ganzen Gerödel..

Zähle ich auch zur körperlichen Höchstleistung..

@ Sterni:
Hat das der Kartmeister irgendwo gepostet/veröffentlicht??


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Wind-Drift sind ja schon (circa) 500m/10min = 3km/h.
Wenn man das natuerlich 3x2h lang macht, sind's schon 9km,. 

Ich schaetze mal, irgendwo einsetzen & dann nach Hause driften lassen, ist nicht gefragt, oder?


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...] oder kürzeste Strecke anlanden und dann laufen mitm ganzen Gerödel..


ODER:
Man schaut wie der Wind steht & faehrt mit 2 Autos.  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



> Ich schaetze mal, irgendwo einsetzen & dann nach Hause driften lassen, ist nicht gefragt, oder?


Neeee, natürlich nicht!
Ich bewundere ja die körperliche Leistung - driften und abholen lassen würde selbst ich ja auch noch ohne Außenborder schaffen..
;-))


----------



## Sterni01 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Sterni:
> Hat das der Kartmeister irgendwo gepostet/veröffentlicht??


 
Ja, in der Rostocker Angelkurve, dieses Jahr im Frühjahr. Ich werd ihn mal anrufen und ihn hier her locken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Auja, klasse, mach mal!!!
DANKE!!!
(das im Rostocker Thread zu suchen ist ja echt zu viel, da ist zu viel los..)..


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Um mal 'ne reelle Zahl in's OffTopic-Gelaber zu schmeissen: Mit meinem Gummiboot rudere ich 4x 500m in 2h zum Driften/Vertikalangeln. 

PS:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-5...OT-RUDERBOOT-MOTORBOOT-/190678033550<img src="Fahre" ein Intex Seahawk1, deswegen zaehl' ich mich mal zu den BellyBoaten, auch wenn ich die Arme nutze und nicht die Beine.


----------



## Sterni01 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

@ Thomas: Der Kartmeister pennt noch. Er hatte gestern 10 Stundenschicht im Rostocker Hafen. Also sei es ihm gegönnt. Ich bleib aber am Ball.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Süßwasser oder im Salz?

Ist ja aber auch schon ne Strecke....

@ sterni:
DANKE!


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Ist es noch ein Unterschied, ob man im Suess- oder Salzwasser paddelt?

Ich hab' eben nochmal geschaut...
An 'nem normalen 3h-Angeltag (ich geh' seltenst mehr als 3h) kommen bis zu 4km rudern (ohne driften) zusammen, wenn ich am angeln bin. Normal sind 2km in 2h.
8km lassen sich wohl in 8-10h einigermassen bewaeltigen.
Wobei 1 km/h (ein KILOmeter die Stunde) fuer'n BB schon ziemlich heftig ist (als Schnittgeschwindigkeit, ohne Drift). 

PS:
Ich geh' ja schon beim Watangeln circa 1km/Tag (JEDEN Tag)... Deswegen muss ich als Ausgleich ab und zu mal rudern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Wenn man da das Belly im Gegensatz zu Deinem Ruderboot nimmt, kann man die Werte wohl locker halbieren, oder?

Ich dachte halt bez. Salz/Süßwasser, dass an der Küste teilweise andere  Strömungen und Winde herrschen als auf einem Süßwassersee....


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

1 km/h = 1000m / Stunde = 16 m/min = 0,30m/sec.
Oder auch 83 Meter in 5 Minuten... Als SCHNITTgeschwindigkeit ist das mal heftig schnell... OHNE Drift! <-- Fuer'n BB.

Ja, ich denke, mit'm Belly bist'e nur halb so schnell wie mit'm Boot. WENN ueberhaupt. 

DIE Stroemungen hab' ich hier nicht, bin ja nicht in Rostock.
Bei mir ist eigentlich nur die Winddrift vorhanden, die hast'e aber auf'm See auch. 

PS:
Geh' mal mit'm Finger 30cm pro Sekunde am Schreibtisch lang...
Und fuer jede Sekunde, die Du stehenbleibst musst Du dann 60cm in einer Sekunde machen... Ist schon heftig schnell.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

moin, wenn es die strömung zulässt und man weit rauskommt(ca 1000-1500m) kommen da bestimmt 3-5km zusammen.
manchmal fährt man aber auch den ganzen tag über keine 1000m...

n kumpel war auch schon mal über 2km weit draußen...da kommt dann viel zusammen.

und 1000m gegen strom ist natürlich viel, viel schlimmer als gegen wind, oder ohne strom/wind|bla:
lieber 3km ohne strom, als 500m mit strom...


----------



## yukonjack (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

PS:
Geh' mal mit'm Finger 30cm pro Sekunde am Schreibtisch lang...
hab ich gemacht, was soll ich euch sagen, der finger war schwarz;+


----------



## Sterni01 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Bin zu doof hier ein Bild reizusetzen. Auf Seite 1282 ist da aber was.


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...95?centerY=6010135.057?scale=10000?layers=512

Nochmals der Link zur Karte, inkl. Tiefe + ENTFERNUNGSMESSER (rechts, der gelbe Zollstock). 

NIEMAND faehrt mit'm BB 2km vor die Kueste.


----------



## kartmeister (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Ja mit den Entfernungen an der Küste ist es schon so eine Sache. Zum Einen gefährlich und zum Anderen wenn man seine Notdurft verrichten muß. Mal so an Land is nicht. Aber es gibt Spezis, die machen ihr Geschäft auf dem Bellyboot.
Hier nochmal der Link zum Post:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3633307&postcount=11919


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Hi,

ich weiss die Strecke nicht in km.Aber es war in Weißenhaus direkt vorm Parkplatz bis Seelendorf und wieder zurück.Das habe ich aber auch nur einmal gemacht.Obwohl ich das Guideline Drifter und recht geile Flossen hatte war es schon sehr nervig gerade der Rückweg gegen die Strömung und Wellen.


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



kartmeister schrieb:


> Ja mit den Entfernungen an der Küste ist es schon so eine Sache. Zum Einen gefährlich und zum Anderen wenn man seine Notdurft verrichten muß.


Ist doch schoen, dass es noch Menschen/Angler gibt, die wissen wovon Sie schreiben.  
Genau dieses Bild hat meine Karte naemlich auch ergeben: 'nen guten km bis auf 10m H²O-Tiefe...

Ich behaupte mal, 1200m bis 1400m Entfernung vom Land, sind sowohl mit'm BB als auch mit'm GB die Grenze des (auch gegen sich selber) Verantwortbaren.
--> Diese Entfernung heisst dann circa 1 STUNDE ununterbrochen zurueckpaddeln mit'm BB (wenn das so ungefaehr richtig einschaetze)...
Wenn da das Wetter umschlaegt, der Wind auffrischt, man 'nen Krampf bekommt, die Frau einen braucht...

An Distanzen von (mehr als) 1000m bis zum Ufer sollte man sich laaaaangsam herantasten.


----------



## FranzJosef (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Aber es war in Weißenhaus direkt vorm Parkplatz bis Seelendorf und wieder zurück.


Meine Karte spuckt dafuer (ein wenig kreuz&quer gefahren) mehr als 13! km aus?!?!
Wahnsinn.... Watt'n Ritt...


----------



## Perch-Noob (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Moin,

man kann schon ordentlich Strecke machen mit nem Bellyboat, kommt natürlich auch aufs Gewässer an. Das man beim Rudern mehr Geschwindigkeit als ein Bellyboat-Kapitano macht, erklärt sich allein schon durch die höhere Wasserverdrängung.
Auf nem Tümpel ist es sicherlich auch einfacher wie auf See.
Und das mit der Ostsee nicht zu spaßen ist, sollte jedem klar sein.
Als wir im Sommer nach einem relativ windstillem Angeltag auf dem Bodden, wieder aus unseren Watbüxen stiegen hatten wir ca. 6km gemacht (jeder für sich|supergri) und das in 8h.
Dabei haben unsere Flossen 1xGerätetaucher & 1xForce Fins auch ne große Rolle gespielt.

Das schönste jedoch war, dass ich danach noch arbeiten dürfte:c.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## kartmeister (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Muß aber noch sagen, dass ich nie! ohne meine Paddeln rausmache (siehe Profilbild). Entweder als Ersatz zu den Flossen, wenn der Krampf kommt oder zur Unterstützung beim Ansteigen der Strömung. Diese sind dreifach geteilt zum schrauben und stören hinter dem Sitz liegend überhaupt nicht. Wenn's schnell gehen soll, wegen Pippi machen, komme ich auf gute Geschwindigkeit. Tom (observer) hat absolut recht, wenn er sagt, dass Strömung erheblich schwieriger sind zu meistern, als eine Winddrift.


----------



## Perch-Noob (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Moin Kartmeister,



kartmeister schrieb:


> Aber es gibt Spezis, die machen ihr Geschäft auf dem Bellyboot.



Die gibt das wohl, einfach umdrehen, quasi mit den Schienbeinen auf die Stitzfläche aber auf der Ostsee würd ich´s nicht riskieren. Fotos erspar ich euch.


----------



## kartmeister (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Sag ich doch!!#h
Und es kommt nicht auf die Länge an, sondern auf die Technik! |rolleyes
Wurde mir zu gesichert.|krach:


----------



## kartmeister (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Auch sehr wichtig! Auch bei spiegelglatter See ist es gefährlich. Der Blitznebel aus dem Nichts |bigeyes. Brandung gibt es nicht, also auch nicht nach Gehör. Habe ich mit den Jungs von der Rostocker Angelkurve erlebt. Sind alle schön dicht zusammen geblieben. Deshalb ist bei mir immer ein kleiner Boot-Kompass! und das GPS-Handy mit Ersatzakku an Bord!!


----------



## Perch-Noob (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

|good:Seh ich genauso, ohne Hand-GPS gehts nicht raus, ist schon eine Anschaffung, welche man machen sollte bevor es auf See geht.
Sonst weiß ich außerdem nach dem Hahndrang nicht mehr, wie die richtige Sitzposition war.

@Kartmeister ein Link von deinem Paddel wäre klasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



> Meine Karte spuckt dafuer (ein wenig kreuz&quer gefahren) mehr als 13! km aus?!?!
> Wahnsinn.... Watt'n Ritt.


Leck mich am Arxxx - das ist doch schon echter Sport!!!

Und danke an den Kartmeister für den Link - auch das würde mir schon dicke reichen, dass ich definitiv nen Außenborder dranschrauben würde...

RESCHPEKT !!!!!!!!

Hätt ich so echt weniger gedacht - eher so an mal eben über die zweite Rinne raus oder so...

Das was ihr da treibt, ist ja schon Leistungssport!
RESCHPEKT!!!


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Kann natürlich auch sein das er eine längere Strecke gemessen hat.Ich schaue nacher mal also ich bin nicht komplett bis zum Binnensee oder so.Bis dort hin wo die Steilküste endet und der Strand und Untergrund langsam komplett sandig wird.


----------



## Reppi (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

und noch schöner sind die nicht messbaren KM..........Spiegelblank, Unterströmung, ne Std. gepaddelt und gefühlte 10 m zurück gekommen........da ging mir schon der KackXXXX|rolleyes; ich werfe mal ne These in den Raum; 2-3 km auf dem Wasser, wären bei der KW-Zahl die man tritt mindestens..........15-20 km auf dem Rad ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Kein Wunder, dass ich mich mit den Dingern nie anfreunden konnte...

Mein Fahrrad braucht auch 2 lufgekühlte Zylinder ;-))))

Aber echt allen RESCHPEKT vor dem, wass ihr da abzieht!!!!


----------



## kartmeister (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

@Lepi
Diese Paddel waren incl. zu meinem Schlauchboot.
Hier der Link: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sevylor-Alu-...141?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item483fe0c005


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Hey Thomas, #h

Es heißt ja auch "ANGELSPORT"!  :m

Aber mal im ernst. |rolleyes

Ich befische mit dem BB, wenn ich´s mal benutze, meistens die Region um Steinbeck bei Boltenhagen. Ich fische meistens so etwa 6 h am Stück. Bis zu 1000 m bin ich dort auch schon raus gefahren, um dann im Zick-Zack-Kurs parallel zum Ufer Strecke zu machen. Meistens sind das dann max. 300 - 400 m. Dann wieder zurück und ggf noch mal die Strecke bis zur Hälfte. Dann gehts so langsam wieder Richtung Ufer. Das dürften dann ... |kopfkrat ca. 3 km sein. |rolleyes  Ich fische mit dem Ron Thomson V-BB. Aber auch mir ist es schon einmal passiert, daß ich für den Rückweg (1000 m) 1,5 h gebraucht habe. Wind drehte auf ablandig. Anker zwecks Krampf habe ich auch immer dabei. Zusätzlich sichere ich meine Flossen mit einem dünnen Seil an die Beine. So kann ich keine Flosse verlieren. Als ich an dem besagten Tag an Land war, es war schon dunkel geworden, mußte ich mich sofort erleichtern. |rolleyes Die Watbüx habe ich noch schnell runter bekommen aber ich stand noch im knietiefen Wasser im BB mit den Flossen an den Füßen.  Und zum Glück hat keiner meine Augen |bigeyes gesehen. Aber schön ist´s doch ....... 

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Und dann die "netten" Erfahrungsberichte bei "nur" 1 km - Motor sach ich nur..
Und:
RESCHPEKT!!


----------



## AndreasG (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> NIEMAND faehrt mit'm BB 2km vor die Kueste.



Na, da hab ich in den letzten 18 Jahren BB-Paddelei schon so einige Kandidaten gesehen. Meine alte Hausstrecke war vor Dahmeshöved, da traf man schon mal "Experten" die sich rühmten vor der Untiefentonne zu fischen. Die liegt ca. 2km weit raus. 
Für mich war das nie nachvollziehbar, "wenn kein Fisch unter Land, dann ist das halt so". Kein Fisch der Welt ist es wert mein Leben auf´s Spiel zu setzen. Da Sicherheit für mich immer an erster Stelle steht und meine Knie die Belastung nicht mehr mitmachen steige ich am Monatsende auf etwas mit Motor um.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

NIEMAND faehrt mit'm BB 2km vor die Kueste. [/QUOTE]


ich denk mir ja keinen mist aus!!!
n kumpel war über 2km draußen und seine kumpels waren an dem tag noch ne ganze ecke weiter draußen-auf ca 3km...

ich würde es auch nicht machen, allein schon wegen des harndrangs-und natürlich aus respekt.

abe wenn DU es besser weißt...|uhoh: OK


----------



## AndreasG (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



observer schrieb:


> NIEMAND faehrt mit'm BB 2km vor die Kueste.




ich denk mir ja keinen mist aus!!!
n kumpel war über 2km draußen und seine kumpels waren an dem tag noch ne ganze ecke weiter draußen-auf ca 3km...

ich würde es auch nicht machen, allein schon wegen des harndrangs-und natürlich aus respekt.

[/QUOTE]

Ohne Verstand paddelt es sich ja auch bekanntlich leichter und wenn bei der Entfernung was passiert braucht man sich um den Harndrang auch keine Gedanken mehr zu machen. #d


----------



## FranzJosef (25. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*



observer schrieb:


> ich denk mir ja keinen mist aus!!!
> n kumpel war über 2km draußen und seine kumpels waren an dem tag noch ne ganze ecke weiter draußen-auf ca 3km...
> abe wenn DU es besser weißt... OK


Ja, ich weiss es auch besser. 

2km mit'm BB draussen heisst mehr als EINE Stunde durchgehend zurueckpaddeln....
3km wuerde schon bedeuten, dass die 2h nur zurueckgepaddelt werden muss. 

Ist einfach mal Bloedsinn.
Wo, wann, was, wie, wer????? Duerfte ja kein Problem sein, dass zu beantworten.


----------



## kartmeister (25. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

He he nun macht mir doch nicht den Tom so an! Ja das stimmt was er sagt. Dieser Kumpel hat mir seine 2km selbst bestätigt. Ob es ratsam ist oder nicht, steht jedoch auf einem anderen Blatt.|uhoh:


----------



## MeFo_83 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

das mit der 2km strecke kenn ick auch! damals hatte sich dieser eine dann aber von zwei anderen mit nem richtigen boot zurück ziehen lassen!sind aber mit sicherheit nicht die gleichen die hier gemeint sind.
an einem anderen tag waren wir vor kühlungsborn mit boot draußen und ich guckte auch nicht schlecht wie dort einer !fast! bei der 2 km marke mit nem belly rumturnte.
verrückte gibt es auch überall...ich würde mich dat nich trauen!!! egal wie perfekt die bedingungen sein sollten.
es reichen hier bei uns schon 50-600m aus um dicke fische zu ziehen mi BB.|rolleyes
aber strecke macht man da schon bei mehreren stunden.
hab aber auch schon ne knappe stunde für ne 500m strecke gebraucht  fiese unterströmung erwischt |uhoh:


----------



## todes.timo (25. September 2012)

*AW: Wie weit mit Bellyboat???*

Bei mir ist schon mal fieseer ablandiger WIND AUFGEKOMMEN und wir haben es nach 4Std. geschafft an land zurück zu kommen, ich sag euch das ist kein geschenk


----------

